# Unfall am Melibokus 20.07.10



## mrbrunse (21. Juli 2010)

Heute haben wir einen jungen Mann im Wald aufgesammelt, der schwer  gestürzt ist. Falls er hier Mitglied ist und diesen Beitrag in ein paar  Tagen liest - wir wünschen Dir gute Besserung! Oder vielleicht liest das  auch ein Bekannter von ihm, dann richtet ihm bitte Grüße aus - seinem  Bike geht es gut, es steht sicher, abgeschlossen bei Bekannten von uns.
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Micro767 (21. Juli 2010)

Gute Besserung auch von mir ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (21. Juli 2010)

auch hier nochmal gute besserung.


----------



## raccoon78 (21. Juli 2010)

Liest man nicht gerne sowas

Alles gute auch von mir.

@mrbrunse

Was mir spontan eingefallen ist, wie ich deinen Post gelesen habe, ich weiß nicht ob du selbst "einer von uns" bist oder dich nur angemeldet hast um das zu posten, Ist aber auch vollig egal, ich finde es absolut klasse, dass du (ihr?) euch um den "Kollegen" gekümmert habt und auch noch dafür gesorgt habt dass das Rad sicher unterkommt (spätestens beim letzten Punkt wär´s vielen egal gewesen).
Selbstverständlich ist das alles heute leider nicht mehr.

Das mag sich jetzt vielleicht etwas schnulzig angehört haben, ich mein´s aber ernst 

Danke (mal so im Namen von allen, könnte ja jeder von uns hier sich hingelegt haben)

Gruß

Martin


----------



## mrbrunse (21. Juli 2010)

Sagen wir´s mal so: Ich lese hier viel mit 

Danke für das Lob, handelt einfach genauso wenn ihr in solch eine Situation kommt, wenn man so stark verletzt ist, tut Fürsorge glaube ich sehr gut!

Gruß


----------



## rayc (22. Juli 2010)

Da braucht man nicht mehr zu sagen.



Ich habe gottseidank bisher nur einmal einen schwergestürzten Biker vom "Berg" runterholen müssen.

Das ist keine angenehme Situation, man will ja nichts falsch machen.

ray


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Juli 2010)

Hi,

auch von mimr gute Besserung und vielen Dank an den Helfer. 
Ist ja wirklich nicht mehr die Selbstverständlichkeit anderen "richtig" zu helfen.

Ist aber auch immer wieder überraschend, wie viele hier mitlesen!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## G_Rider (30. Juli 2010)

Gute Besserung,
better luck next time!!


----------



## Elbambell (13. August 2010)

Hi,
ich komme zwar nicht direkt aus eurer Region, fahre dort trotzdem des Öfteren. Habe mal durchs Forum geblättert und bin hier drauf gestoßen. Finde das ganze auch wahnsinnig schön und schreibe jetzt, dass der Thread aktuell bleibt und nicht in Vergessenheit gerät.
Alles Gute auch von mir an den Gestürzten


----------



## Schnuffi78 (13. August 2010)

Ja, auch mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen!


----------



## kistenmacher (14. August 2010)

Wieso das denn? Ist der der jenige tot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrbrunse (14. August 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> Ja, auch mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen!


Ich würde sagen, Schnuffi hat hier etwas überrieben...
Alles wieder i.O.


----------



## Micro767 (14. August 2010)

Hi mrbrunse,

soll das heißen das Du der Unglückliche warst ?


----------



## mrbrunse (16. August 2010)

lies doch mal den Thread von oben Leute...


----------



## Micro767 (17. August 2010)

Und woher weißt Du das alles wieder i.O. ist ?


----------



## Akebone (13. September 2010)

mrbrunse schrieb:


> Heute haben wir einen jungen Mann im Wald aufgesammelt, der schwer  gestürzt ist. Falls er hier Mitglied ist und diesen Beitrag in ein paar  Tagen liest - wir wünschen Dir gute Besserung! Oder vielleicht liest das  auch ein Bekannter von ihm, dann richtet ihm bitte Grüße aus - seinem  Bike geht es gut, es steht sicher, abgeschlossen bei Bekannten von uns.
> Gruß
> Patrick




Hi Patrick,

ja ich bin es - Björn, der den Du und Deine drei Freunde aus dem Dreck gezogen habt. Was soll ich sagen, außer mich bei Euch tausendfach zu bedanken. Ohne Euch, wäre ich echt aufgeschmissen gewesen!!! Das war echt eine riesen Aktion, wie Ihr Euch um mich und mein Rad bekümmert und den Krankenwagen gerufen habt.

Ich hatte Glück, zumal es langsam dunkel wurde und ich mit eigener Kraft und Willensstärke noch den Trail runter zum Wanderweg gelaufen bin. Immer in der Hoffnung, dass mich jemand findet. Als ich Euch dann hörte und Ihr auch noch in meiner Richtung den Weg eingeschlagen seid, wollte ich schon vor Freude in die Luft springen. Klar, dass ging nicht, zumal ich Schmerzen hatte, die ich meinem Leben noch nie hatte. Und ich weiß, wovon ich spreche. Ihr wisst ja selber, wie ich gekrümmt, humpelnd und halb aufgestützt auf meinem Rad den Weg nach unten gelaufen bin.

Mittlerweile geht es mir den Umständen wieder besser. Bin fleißig in Physiobehandlung und kann auch schon wieder joggen gehen. Leider noch kein Radfahren!

Bis ich aber in meinem jetzigen Zustand gekommen bin, habe ich doch so eine enorme Odyssee hinter mir. Angefangen von Krankenhausaufenthalten, zisch Röntgenbehandlungen, verschiedener Meinungen der Ärzte, ob nun OP oder nicht. Das Ganze verbunden mit langen langen Wartezeiten.

Schließlich wurde ich dann auch am 29.07.2010 im Klinikum Frankfurt operiert. Man bedenke, dass sich der Unfall am 20.07. ereignet hat und ich in diesen Tagen so manches erlebt habe. Stationär lag ich am Unfalltag in Darmstadt, entschied mich dann aber nach, wie soll ich sagen, nach unterschiedlichen Meinungen dann doch für Frankfurt.

Um auf den Punkt zu kommen, was ich überhaupt mit meinem Sturz alles meinem Körper angetan habe und wahrscheinlich noch lange mit mir herumtragen werde  vor allem was mein Finger betrifft  hier die Diagnose:

- Bruch des rechten Schlüsselbeins, das nun mit einer Platte und sieben Schrauben zusammengehalten wird
- Knöcherner Plattenausriss am linken Mittelfinger, den ich nun mit reichlich Physio wieder zum Krümmen (Faust) bringen will
- Bruch der linken Handkante
- Prellung von Rippen und Becken (geht aber wieder, keine Probleme mehr)
- Gehirnerschütterung (mein Helm ist an drei Stellen gebrochen)
- Schürfwunden, was aber völlig normal ist, wenn man Biker ist

Also noch mal VIELEN LIEBEN DANK an EUCH!!!!!!!!! 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Elbambell (13. September 2010)

Wirklich schön das alles zu hören. Beste Grüße und gute Besserung!

Ps: Ich übe das Fingerkrümmen fleißig mit dir weiter ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akebone (13. September 2010)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Wirklich schön das alles zu hören. Beste Grüße und gute Besserung!
> 
> Ps: Ich übe das Fingerkrümmen fleißig mit dir weiter ;-)




oje, lass mich raten, Du auch?
na toll. Viele werden denken, dass sind normale Unfälle eines Bikers - aber wenn man ehrlich sein soll - brauchen tut das kein Mensch!

Dir auch gute Besserung!

Hau rein!


----------



## Micro767 (13. September 2010)

Gute Besserung !


----------



## Corax1975 (13. September 2010)

Hi Akebono!

Auch von mir und auf diesem Wege noch einmal gute Besserung!
Auf das wir bald wieder gemeinsam übern Trail kurbeln können!!!!!

Hast wirklich mehr als nur Glück gehabt!


----------



## Tribal84 (14. September 2010)

was ist eigentlich passiert bzw wie ist es passiert ?


----------



## Stagebiker (14. September 2010)

Hallo,
möchte mich den Genesungswünschen anschließen!
Sieh zu, dass Du den Finger wieder krümmen kannst, denn auf die Dauer wird es der Gesundheit abträglich sein alle Leute mit gestreckten Mittelfinger zu begrüßen......


----------



## laultima83 (14. September 2010)

Alles gute !


----------



## Akebone (14. September 2010)

Stagebiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> möchte mich den Genesungswünschen anschließen!
> Sieh zu, dass Du den Finger wieder krümmen kannst, denn auf die Dauer wird es der Gesundheit abträglich sein alle Leute mit gestreckten Mittelfinger zu begrüßen......




 stimmt und danke an alle für die Genesungswünsche.

Wie der Unfall passiert ist?
Ich war unkonzentriert, da ich beim Downhill Metallica gehört habe. War nicht mal schnell, trotzdem hat mich der kleine Buckel kräftig ausgehoben und ich sah mich auf einmal in der Luft. In der Luft habe ich dann das gemacht, was man nie machen darf. Nämlich nach vorne übern den Lenker den Boden betrachtet. Das Vorderrad stand somit tiefer und ich landete anstatt auf dem Hinterrad eben zuerst auf dem Vorderrad. Ihr könnt Euch denken, was dann passiert ist. Ich schlidderte noch ein paar Meter bis ich dann übern den Lenker gelogen bin. Mehr weiß ich nicht mehr. Freunde, die den Pfad gefahren sind meinten, dass dort eine Wurzel und ein Stein gelegen und diese sehr wahrscheinlich mein Vorderrad zum Wegrutschen gebracht haben.

Eins habe ich auf jeden Fall daraus gelernt - nämlich nie wieder mit Musik im Ohr den Berg runter zu fahren. Hoch ist kein Problem, aber runter - man ist dermaßen abgelenkt und im Fahrrausch, dass man wie im Tunnel fährt. UND, ganz WICHTIG - IMMER einen Helm aufziehen. Dieser hat mir das Leben gerettet, denn meiner ist an drei Stellen gebrochen. Der Helm war von Specialized, also kein schlechter. Ohne diesen...ich will gar nicht dran denken

Daher rate ich jedem hier im Forum und auch unterwegs am Berg einen Helm aufzuziehen!!!


----------



## yoyojas (15. September 2010)

Ui ui ui von uns auch gute Besserung


----------



## Akebone (16. September 2010)

Akebone schrieb:


> stimmt und danke an alle für die Genesungswünsche.
> 
> Wie der Unfall passiert ist?
> Ich war unkonzentriert, da ich beim Downhill Metallica gehört habe. War nicht mal schnell, trotzdem hat mich der kleine Buckel kräftig ausgehoben und ich sah mich auf einmal in der Luft. In der Luft habe ich dann das gemacht, was man nie machen darf. Nämlich nach vorne übern den Lenker den Boden betrachtet. Das Vorderrad stand somit tiefer und ich landete anstatt auf dem Hinterrad eben zuerst auf dem Vorderrad. Ihr könnt Euch denken, was dann passiert ist. Ich schlidderte noch ein paar Meter bis ich dann übern den Lenker gelogen bin. Mehr weiß ich nicht mehr. Freunde, die den Pfad gefahren sind meinten, dass dort eine Wurzel und ein Stein gelegen und diese sehr wahrscheinlich mein Vorderrad zum Wegrutschen gebracht haben.
> ...



Ich muss auch noch dazu sagen, dass ich kein Freund von Sprüngen bin. Da brems ich lieber und zieh mir das Röckchen an.


----------

